# Who goes first?



## saltydog4 (Dec 22, 2014)

I recently purchase a new Beneteau 35 and I'm making preparations for a trans-gulf crossing from Florida to Alabama. We are planning our contingencies and we are leaning toward a four man crew as opposed to three. The obvious con to this would be less water but the the pro would be more protein should the need arise. We are trying to establish a pecking, order so to speak. Does anyone have knowledge of a "code of the sea" on settling such matters?


----------



## mellowseas (Feb 28, 2009)

Drawing straws was the traditional way!


----------



## jerryrlitton (Oct 14, 2002)

Rock, paper, scissors will suffice.


----------



## aloof (Dec 21, 2014)

There's always more bacon on the Captain.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

cutlass at dawn


----------



## scratchee (Mar 2, 2012)

Give three of the crew yellow shirts and one a red shirt.


----------



## Siamese (May 9, 2007)

You never read Darwin?


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Never let the crew run the boat! (saw this on the Discover Channel.)

Gary


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

saltydog4 said:


> I recently purchase a new Beneteau 35 and I'm making preparations for a trans-gulf crossing from Florida to Alabama. We are planning our contingencies and we are leaning toward a four man crew as opposed to three. The obvious con to this would be less water but the the pro would be more protein should the need arise. We are trying to establish a pecking, order so to speak. Does anyone have knowledge of a "code of the sea" on settling such matters?


YOU bought the boat and YOU are making preps, if you are the skipper then that's it, there is no pecking order and no WE. If you feel the need To go with four crew then you have one watch and nominate the most experienced sailor in charge of the other. If your other watch needs to amend you plan they need to wake you and inform you of the requested change. At the end of the day only you will be held responsible for the crew.


----------



## Caribbeachbum (Feb 23, 2014)

As a  _modest proposal_  I recommend taking at least two excess children of the poor. They work hard for little, and don't know about rock-paper-scissors.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

owner rules then the rest get to fight


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

SimonV said:


> YOU bought the boat and YOU are making preps, if you are the skipper then that's it, there is no pecking order and no WE. If you feel the need To go with four crew then you have one watch and nominate the most experienced sailor in charge of the other. If your other watch needs to amend you plan they need to wake you and inform you of the requested change. At the end of the day only you will be held responsible for the crew.


Perhaps you missed the part about "protein."


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Whoever falls asleep 1st.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

saltydog4 said:


> . We are trying to establish a pecking, order so to speak. Does anyone have knowledge of a "code of the sea" on settling such matters?


Its not a bloody democracy out there. You are the owner and skipper. You make the rules. Start at the very beginning by assuming control. You can always ease up but if you are a weak leader as soon as a situation occurs you will lose control.
This week alone 9 boats have been lost between the US coast and the Azores. Its fun while the sun shines but things can change quickly. Difficulties require leadership thats respected from the outset.


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Its not a bloody democracy out there. You are the owner and skipper. You make the rules. Start at the very beginning by assuming control. You can always ease up but if you are a weak leader as soon as a situation occurs you will lose control.
> This week alone 9 boats have been lost between the US coast and the Azores. Its fun while the sun shines but things can change quickly. Difficulties require leadership thats respected from the outset.


Yep, that's exactly my opinion. When things go wrong and people get hurt or die, nobody is going to hold the crew responsible - it's yours, you own it, you get to pay.

Why have you chosen 4 crew? 3 to me is actually better, easier to manage. The rule for me is simple - you're on watch but that's all you do - watch. If anything else needs to be done you call me. If there are lights on the horizon, if the wind gets up or changes, if you need a crap, call me.

With a 3 man team and 3 hours on, 6 hours off, everything is easy. It would be my choice every time. And it's less people to teach/feed/water.

Which brings me to another fetish of mine - I have no real interest in taking "seasoned sailors" as crew - I really don't need someone second-guessing my decisions. The stuff that the crew will be doing needs no experience, only enthusiasm. Just do what you're told and we'll get along. You'll be a better sailor when you leave than when you came.

But that's just me . . . .


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

Was adrift in the fog on a friends fishing vessel with a seized engine and had to call for a tow. Told towboat we were in no danger, just adrift, he said it would take 3-4 hours to get to us and did we have any "Provisions". Plenty of water and two 80 pound Labradors, I replied.


----------



## saltydog4 (Dec 22, 2014)

I think two of you guys failed the see the humor in the questions.


----------



## hellsop (Jun 3, 2014)

And sometimes the joy is in _ignoring_ the humor in the question...


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

The way I see it, Rock and Scissors have a chance. Paper and the guy watching are SOL.


----------



## Sublime (Sep 11, 2010)

Well, you're skipper and that's final.

As for pecking order, have them each buy you dinner and a beer. Rank the dinners/beer from best to worst and that's the rest of your pecking order.


----------

